# Inshore jigging set up



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

I'm looking for a lightweight jigging set up 5 foot to 6 foot 
Light and heavy action - any ideas no née for anything over 70lbs will be caught on this pole . Thanks in advance


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Where the heck are you fishing I shore to catch something close to 70 lbs? Are you talkin about state waters?


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

kinda agree with you saltwater... 

jigging light & heavy action dont really go together , its either or. You might have the terms confused , anyhow anything over 70 lb inshore ? are you jigging for sharks or rays ?


----------

